# substitute for almond flour



## stelle (Sep 23, 2010)

I want to make French macaroon but almond flour is expensive here in our country...does anybody know what's the best substitute?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

We had this discussion a little while ago... in the following thread:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/59932/french-macaroon


----------

